# GR Research FG12 Servo



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Specifications* 



*Driver *
12" high excursion with custom sensing coil 

*Driver materials*
Treated paper with foam surround
Cast aluminum basket 

*Amplifier *
370w RMS class A/B patented servo controlled

*Dimensions*
15-3/4"(W) x 15-3/4" (H )x 17"(D) - (18-1/2" D with grille) 

*Shipping Weight*
80 lbs 

*Frequency Response *
14 - 100 Hz (-2 dB @ 14 Hz) 

*Crossover slope *
Selectable 12 or 24 dB / octave (PEQ and XLR versions) 

*Crossover range (Low pass) *
25 - 120 Hz

*Rumble Filter (High pass ) *
20Hz 18 dB / octave 

*Phase response *
90 degrees phase shift at 20 Hz 

*Phase adjustment *
0 - 180 degrees continuously variable 

*Bass damping factor settings *
high (Q=0.5), med (Q=0.7), and low (Q=1.1) 

*Finishes*
Available in honey oak vinyl or black oak vinyl
(Piano Gloss available in signature edition only) 

*Warranty*
5 years warranty on driver and 2 years on electronics

30 day satisfaction guarantee




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*









*Frequency Response*

*Max Output Before Compression* 

*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*









*Click the Methods button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Measurement Methods* 




*16 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 84.5 dB
Distortion at 16.1 Hz, -22.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.5386 %
THD+N 45.1665 %
2nd harmonic 9.4535%
3rd harmonic 3.5828%
4th harmonic 2.0572%
5th harmonic 1.4599%
6th harmonic 0.6421%
7th harmonic 0.9423%
8th harmonic 0.4653%
9th harmonic 0.9884%


*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 86.2 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -20.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.2556 %
THD+N 24.5709 %
2nd harmonic 9.4107%
3rd harmonic 3.0110%
4th harmonic 1.8900%
5th harmonic 1.2771%
6th harmonic 0.5557%
7th harmonic 1.1824%
8th harmonic 0.4066%
9th harmonic 0.6893%


*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 92.4 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -15.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.0319 %
THD+N 52.2727 %
2nd harmonic 9.4164%
3rd harmonic 2.3197%
4th harmonic 1.4482%
5th harmonic 1.4030%
6th harmonic 0.6853%
7th harmonic 1.1188%
8th harmonic 0.4571%
9th harmonic 0.7698%


*31.5 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 95.2 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -11.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.4596 %
THD+N 20.4769 %
2nd harmonic 8.9471%
3rd harmonic 2.4688%
4th harmonic 0.8406%
5th harmonic 1.2487%
6th harmonic 0.1981%
7th harmonic 0.8678%
8th harmonic 0.2203%
9th harmonic 0.4807%


*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 101.9 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -4.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 8.2066 %
THD+N 18.0393 %
2nd harmonic 7.9316%
3rd harmonic 1.2407%
4th harmonic 1.0503%
5th harmonic 0.9829%
6th harmonic 0.1959%
7th harmonic 0.7569%
8th harmonic 0.1446%
9th harmonic 0.4440%


*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.5 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -4.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 6.5836 %
THD+N 26.3948 %
2nd harmonic 3.3385%
3rd harmonic 3.7088%
4th harmonic 2.0987%
5th harmonic 2.5738%
6th harmonic 1.5131%
7th harmonic 1.8636%
8th harmonic 0.8310%
9th harmonic 0.9803%


*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.4 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -4.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.0776 %
THD+N 20.1273 %
2nd harmonic 4.7077%
3rd harmonic 2.0823%
4th harmonic 2.2461%
5th harmonic 2.0191%
6th harmonic 1.8041%
7th harmonic 2.1711%
8th harmonic 1.7517%
9th harmonic 1.8533%


*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.6 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -3.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 3.5731 %
THD+N 7.9012 %
2nd harmonic 3.5252%
3rd harmonic 0.4400%
4th harmonic 0.1775%
5th harmonic 0.1740%
6th harmonic 0.1514%
7th harmonic 0.1439%
8th harmonic 0.1396%
9th harmonic 0.1448%


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

thats the 12 inch rythmik with the gr driver correct?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That is correct but I need to add some additional measurements based on the filter settings, etc. just wanted to make sure that I mentioned that. I should have those up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

cool cant wait to see the addotional info.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be doing the same thing for the Rythmik 15 and the SVS PB13 Ultra as well.


----------



## follz (Feb 7, 2011)

Are some of the images down?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

follz said:


> Are some of the images down?


seems like Frequency Response and Max Output Before Compression are missing. 

You can see the frequency response in the Harmonic Distortion graph (I think)


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dale, can you repost the Frequency response and Max Compression charts for this sub?

Knowing that this sub is not a SPL monster, how does this sub compare with other 12" driver subs?


----------

